
Introducing Trendendo: A rankings platform that requires literally zero typing - trendendo
First, we are looking for any feedback anyone will take the time to give. - thanks, Trendendo Team<p>Trendendo provides crowsdourced ranked lists for everything in the world. From politics to food to movies and sports, we have you covered. Within these lists you can filter demographic data (age, location, gender) and track trends over time, allowing you see different perspectives within this diverse world. Imagine if you were to look at a ranked list for &quot;Most Important Political Issue&quot;.  Now, what happens if you remove all men over the age of 40, for example, from that list?  And, what if you were able to see this information on a timeline of, say, the last 5 years?.  Trendendo is providing a historically indexed time stamp of opinions.<p>Vote, track rankings and see different perspectives all in one place. It’s Life. Ranked.
======
trendendo
Link to iOS App:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trendendo/id1131677825](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trendendo/id1131677825)

------
buckeye912
Just downloaded! Interesting concept. It looks like it is a dynamic voting
system?

~~~
gus_massa
Does it have any algorithm to detect sockpuppets?

~~~
trendendo
Each user can only vote once per day per competition. Also, we will get
notified if certain entries or "cards" (what we call our competitions, polls,
ranked lists, etc...) are being compromised in some way. Did you have a chance
to check out the app?

